# Barn Fresh Hiawatha Arrow On Ebay



## Dave Stromberger

And There's the third tank to surface in a months time!  But this one has a bike attached to it 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTAG...045254?hash=item464b7abb46:g:7D0AAOSwJQdW-~BI


----------



## bikewhorder

Wahoo I'm the high bidder and I think these bikes are butt ugly!


----------



## bikewhorder

Ahh crap I just got outbid already.


----------



## catfish

Bikes are over rated.... It's all about the tank.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Its a rusty sucker!  Interesting to see that the rack was chromed. I always thought that if it wasn't painted, it was polished aluminum.


----------



## fordmike65

bikewhorder said:


> Wahoo I'm the high bidder and I think these bikes are butt ugly!




Me too! Hopefully no one outbids me!


----------



## fordmike65

Poop. Already outbid!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## JAF/CO

this bike is very interesting
this early frame with arrow tank ????????????


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Straight down tube on a Hiawatha


----------



## bobcycles

bikewhorder said:


> Wahoo I'm the high bidder and I think these bikes are butt ugly!





no you're not!
I am!
And I hate these ugly bikes!!!!


----------



## spoker

your brain on drugs!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Ill wait till I find one for $300.


----------



## Flat Tire

Joe Buffardi said:


> Ill wait till I find one for $300.



Me tooo!! That things nasty for that kind of money...I'd rather spend my money sitting on the beach with a couple babes listening to Sinatra and drinking Margaritas!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

More will be coming out of the woodwork. Thanks to the internets lol!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

They are neat bikes and I dig em but man that is a back east special!
Rust is the devils work!


----------



## bikewhorder

Joe Buffardi said:


> They are neat bikes and I dig em but man that is a back east special!
> Rust is the devils work!




Having lived in the rust belt for pretty much my whole life I'd say this one is pretty solid.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Rust is rust, back east or down south its a ton of work and takes tons of time to repair it properly.


----------



## spoker

A mint bike will come out nice,a bike this far gone will never be a number one bike,2 many band dads


----------



## Freqman1

That is a very unusual Arrow. Probably the most decked out one I've ever seen but it's roached! That one is going to take someone with real talent to bring back. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims

Interesting and unconventional setup...I cannot recall seeing fluted fenders on an original arrow...I'd really like to see the back of the rear fender as to the light or reflector used to form an opinion.
Chris


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Ill fix it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Or Jaf/Co will fix it!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Lots of coffee, low heat and silicone bronze and a prayer.


----------



## Intense One

Flat Tire said:


> Me tooo!! That things nasty for that kind of money...I'd rather spend my money sitting on the beach with a couple babes listening to Sinatra and drinking Margaritas!



You can have Sinatra....ill take the babes and margaritas!


----------



## JAF/CO

Joe Buffardi said:


> Lots of coffee, low heat and silicone bronze and a prayer.



lots of pepsi and cuss and yell a lot more pepsi


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Hahaha! Jim knows!


----------



## Dave Stromberger

I think it's a prime candidate for building it up as-is, for a damn cool rat rider!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

I agree.  I don't think it's going to be a bargain sale either.  If someone restores it, it's gonna be SPENDY.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## spoker

Kinda strange,i see the seller has alot of sales,the town its listed in is a one horse town,on holiday gas station and a mom and pop cafe,i have friends that live there,a town surronded by cabins and resorts,not many full time residents,be very strange to have a bike of that level to be there,unless it was found at one of the many cabins


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Ran across this thread from 2012, where the authenticity of a bike equipped just like the one on eBay was in question.  Guess it goes to show... with Shelby, there are exceptions to the rules!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hiawatha-arrow.29447/


----------



## Sped Man

Looks like $3k worth of yard art.


----------



## kingsilver

Condition is everything.


----------



## Nickinator

cool bike, glad one was found to show the unique equipment on it,  I thought this setup existed but shebly guys didn't believe Me!  

Nick.


----------



## slick

Well, here we go again. Look closely gentlemen....the frame and fork is a 1940 or 41. Fat seat post clamp, and round top fork. By 1940,41, the big airflow racks and guards were pretty much all gone, so i doubt this one is correct. Now another tip. The rake of the fork on an Arrow curved down tube frame, and an Airflow straight down tube frame differ. So either this tank has excess metal shaved out to fit the Airflow frame forktube or was it fone at the factory?? Now...lets look at the paint scheme. A super deluxe airflow would have two color variations, a red tank, blue frame, red darts white pins. Or, blue tank, red frame, blue darts, white pins. So this frame is blue but the darts don't seem to be red....
But, it does have full deluxe stainless inserts. The next question. Was the hole for the fender ornament drilled or factory? No telling. The Wald fluted fenders were not all drilled for headbadges. I know of one existing 1937 Airflow with curved braced fluted fenders with a standard headbadge on the fork tube and no holes for a badge on the fender. So take my advice with a grain of salt. All i can say is, id add a crusty chrome airflow guard, a lobdell seat, and wheels and ride it as is. If it is a true original  from the factory surviver, it will be the ONLY full deluxed Arrow to exist in original paint. So don't bother restoring it.


----------



## rustystone2112

THE STIG said:


>



It was toast 15 years ago now it's a turd


----------



## mrg

A big dollar turd!


----------



## fordmike65

$2850


----------



## CrazyDave

A even 3K with shipping for THAT!  Wow.  I could buy a nice old jeep with less rust than that and I could drive it home! lololol....


----------



## mrg

Yea to bad the nose is smashed like a pug dog!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Hey now!  I like the Arrow design. Lol!


----------



## slick

Not sure who got it but great buy. Original Hiawatha Arrows don't pop up often. I honestly think there are less than 12 known to exist with original paint.  Those wald fluted fenders are worth  $1k all day long. They never pop up for sale. I had to call numerous people to get mine. Now lets find the new owner a patinad chrome airflow guard and make this baby a rider. Any of my L.A. friends get it?????

It cracks me up how many of you knock the bike because of rust issues. I have actually held a lot worse. If it was a rotten hanging tank Schwinn everyone would be all over it.


----------



## rustystone2112

slick said:


> Not sure who got it but great buy. Original Hiawatha Arrows don't pop up often. I honestly think there are less than 12 known to exist with original paint.  Those wald fluted fenders are worth  $1k all day long. They never pop up for sale. I had to call numerous people to get mine. Now lets find the new owner a patinad chrome airflow guard and make this baby a rider. Any of my L.A. friends get it?????
> 
> It cracks me up how many of you knock the bike because of rust issues. I have actually held a lot worse. If it was a rotten hanging tank Schwinn everyone would be all over it.



not me, with that much rust and that kind of $ not a chance


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Rust is rust no matter what brand. Its a tediuos process and mostly all done for the labor of love.


----------



## slick

You're paying for history. I really wish i had the funds. Id be riding it as is. 

Its just like my rotten Monark firestone Imperial. The fenders and rack have holes in them everywhere from pigeon poop sitting on it for years in a barn. It was for sale right here on the cabe. Nobody wanted it, i stepped up and bought it. Now its a hit with everyone. I ride it and everyone loves it. Its got a story of its own to tell and makes people wonder.....?


----------

